# Currently Active Users



## Alxmrphi

This might seem kind of a pointless question but my drunken curiosity has got the better of me.

On the "Currently active users" list does it always display your own username first, mine begins with an "A" (duh) and I always see my name first, and think "Well, ok, it might be" ... but I've just seen another name that had "alec" which means my name should be second, but it was first.

My question is, one's own name is always first, right? or have I misread other people's names?

- Thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

Right.


Or we are both wrong!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Was that 'right' to, ones own name is always first, or not?


----------



## .   1

This has been answered somewhere here already.
Whenever I check I am always listed first and then there is an alphabetical list of the rest of the users.

.,,


----------



## papillon

. said:


> ...I am always listed first and then there is an alphabetical list of the rest of the users...


I disagree. *I* am the one always listed first.


----------



## cuchuflete

You are both wrong. Alex is listed first! (on his own display.)


----------



## maxiogee

It's known as *Pride and Prejudice* —> we each get our _amour-propre_ stroked and the concept of alphabetical order is damaged.


----------



## zebedee

In answer to all your questions: 

My name always shows first which must go to prove that the list is in inverse alphabetical order.


----------



## Alxmrphi

lol, hahaha, ok, questions answered, I don't think I'd be far from the beginning though.


----------



## Whodunit

zebedee said:


> In answer to all your questions:
> 
> My name always shows first which must go to prove that the list is in inverse alphabetical order.


 
Not quite. My name also always shows first, but then .,, follows. I should be between Vittorio52 and yaggi. The list is not in inverse alphabetical order. It's just that your own nickname shows first, and then the list continues from . to Z.


----------



## maxiogee

zebedee said:


> In answer to all your questions:
> 
> My name always shows first which must go to prove that the list is in inverse alphabetical order.



Oh yeah? The forum seems to think that the last alphabetical member is ¿Qué?, who comes even later than zz_mango.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Not quite. My name also always shows first, but then .,, follows. I should be between Vittorio52 and yaggi. The list is not in inverse alphabetical order. It's just that your own nickname shows first, and then the list continues from . to Z.



I thought he was being sarcastic?


----------



## elroy

Alex_Murphy said:


> I thought he was being sarcastic?


 *She* was.  

Whodunit must have missed it, but he was wrong anyway because "elroy" always appears first.


----------



## zebedee

Whodunit said:


> Not quite. My name also always shows first, but then .,, follows. I should be between Vittorio52 and yaggi. The list is not in inverse alphabetical order. It's just that your own nickname shows first, and then the list continues from . to Z.



Who and maxi, I was building on the joke to Alex. I should have put my joking flag up. Ah well, at least Alex got it!


----------



## cuchuflete

zebedee said:


> Ah well, at least Alex got it!



That's why the software puts Alex first on the list!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I wouldn't have been able to see the emoticon anyway I think I'm good at picking up online-sarcasm.


----------



## maxiogee

zebedee said:


> Who and maxi, I was building on the joke to Alex. I should have put my joking flag up. Ah well, at least Alex got it!



I am not, despite any evidence to the contrary, *that* thick


----------



## robbie_SWE

Alex_Murphy said:


> This might seem kind of a pointless question but my drunken curiosity has got the better of me.
> 
> On the "Currently active users" list does it always display your own username first, mine begins with an "A" (duh) and I always see my name first, and think "Well, ok, it might be" ... but I've just seen another name that had "alec" which means my name should be second, but it was first.
> 
> My question is, one's own name is always first, right? or have I misread other people's names?
> 
> - Thanks.


 
God! I've been wondering the same thing, but haven't had the courage to ask!!!!!!!! THANK YOU FOR YOU DRUNKEN CURIOSITY WHICH HAS CURED MY PARANOID "FIRST-IN-LINE" THOUGHTS!!! 

Greetings

 robbie


----------



## geve

Why don't we all forget the above discussion, and state once and for all that the first username that appears in the list is the favourite member of the forum?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Excellent idea!


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> *She* was.


 
Oh, my Gosh.  How stupid of me! I guess online sarcasm is not one of my strong points. 



> Whodunit must have missed it, but he was wrong anyway because "elroy" always appears first.


 
Hm ... there's still that strange "Whodunit" first in my list.


----------

